# Florida reference ck help needed



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I need reference checks and home visits in the Tallahassee area and at Tyndall Afb. I have had a flurry of applications and it's hard for me to be able to check them all and not drop the ball on someone. If things work out the way I hope I may be able to get 3 dogs moved this weekend. If anyone can help, please email me or call me at 334 414-8800. My home computer is down so I don't have access to any if my forms right now.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Still need Tyndall afb, I believe Tallahassee is covered


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Tyndall afb home check anyone?


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

I'd be able to help you out, but I'm not back in the area until March 2010...


----------



## MemphisCockers (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Dawn, I'm just now reading the forum after a few weeks. I have a contact at Tyndall. They're cocker/schnauzer people, but they should be able to handle it.


----------

